# Koi´s scheuern sich



## Karsten (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

seid 2 Tagen muss ich leider feststellen, das sich meine koi´s scheuern.

ich habe mir gerade die neuen Wasserwerte geholt.

NO3 = 0mg/l
NO2 = 0mg/l
GH = <3d
KH = 0d
pH = 7,6

dieses ist mit einem Teststreifen (Terratest) gemacht worden.

Ansonsten fressen sie gut und sind auch recht munter.

Was soll bzw. kann ich jetzt machen???


Karsten


----------



## kwoddel (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo Karten

Ich würde dir erstmal vorschlagen, besorge dir Tröpfentest von JBL. Aber wie es aussieht sind deine Werte i.O. Die Frage ist wie oft scheuern sie sich, springen sie aus dem Wasser? Wenn es nur ab und zu würde ich erstmal abwarten, das selbe habe ich zur zeit auch, das sie sich ab und zu scheuern, der TA war da, aber konnte so nichts feststellen. Ich werde es weiter beobachten und bei merklicher Verschlimmerung den TA noch mal kommen lassen.


----------



## Jürgen (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

auch wenn es mit dem Symptom des Springens nicht zwingend im Zusammenhang steht, solltest du dir dennoch besseres Equipment zur Bestimmung der Wasserwerte zulegen. Tröpfentests sind zwar längst keine Offenbarung, aber immer noch deutlich aussagekräftiger als Teststreifen. 

Wenn du das erledigt hast und uns neue Werte vorliegen, bewerten wir diese dann zusammen.

Bis dahin stimme ich Kwoddel zu. Beobachte das Ganze und suche die Fische nach äußeren Veränderungen ab. Achte speziell auf kleine dunklere Punkte (bräunlich, 5-6mm) auf den Fischen, die vielleicht schon am nächsten Tag wieder verschwunden sind. Auch Veränderungen auf der Schleimhaut wie einen milchig weißen Schimmer auf dem gesamten Körper solltest du kontrollieren. 

Achte auch darauf wie die Fische atmen bzw. ihre Kiemendeckel bewegen. Atmen einige vielleicht nur mit einer Kieme und halten den anderen Kiemendeckel geschlossen? Stülpen sie dabei vielleicht auch ab und zu ihr Maul weit nach vorne als wollten sie "rülpsen"? (  Ein besserer Vergleich viel mir leider nicht ein) 

Wir freuen uns wieder von dir zu lesen?


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Nestor (19. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Jürgen haste die 0 beim KH gesehen?  
Sollte die stimmen, wäre ich aber vorsichtig. Aber naja Genauigkeit von Teststreifen ist auch so ne Sache für sich. Lieber erstmal mit Tröpfchentest überprüfen. 

mfg Björn


----------



## Jürgen (19. Juni 2005)

Grüß dich Björn,

einer KH von 0 bei einem pH von 7,6 stehe ich etwas gelassen gegenüber. Selbst in Anbetracht der Teststreifen ist die KH eher <1, jedoch garantiert nicht NULL 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## olafkoi (20. Juni 2005)

Moin Karsten
Sofort Tröpfchentest besorgen, Wasser testen und die Werte Posten !
Die wichtigsten Teste fürn Koi Teich sind KH  GH  Nitrit Ammonium
Sollte sich dann rausstellen das deine KH = 1 oder Null ist   haben wir den Grund für`s Scheuern. :razz: wenn nicht gehts weiter .

Gruß´

Olaf


----------



## Karsten (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

danke für die vielen Antworten, mit dem Tröpfentest muss ich leider noch warten, da es bei uns soetwas nicht zu kaufen gibt, bzw. weiss ich nicht, wo ich soetwas hier in Norden bekomme.

Meine Fische habe ich mal wieder beobachtet und das scheuern scheind weg zu sein.

Ich habe auch wieder seid Freitag das UV-Licht wieder eingeschaltet, vielleicht hängt es auch damit zusammen????

Das Wasser ist super, man kann den Grund gut sehen   

Sobald ich den neuen Test habe, werde ich die neuen Werte posten.

Ansonsten noch einen schönen Wochenstart.

Ciao Karsten


----------



## Doris (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo Karsten

Wir haben unseren Tröpfchentest ersteigert. 
drei, zwei, eins... meins  

Es gibt einen grossen und einen kleinen Koffer. Im grossen hast du eigentlich (fast) alles drin was du brauchst.
Schau einfach mal unter:
http://stores.ebay.de/Aquaristikshop-Hupf_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm


----------



## Doogie (20. Juni 2005)

Tröpfchentests gibt's bei uns sowohl bei Dehner, Hornbach als auch OBI...

sowohl JBL als auch Tetra


lG
Doogie


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Juni 2005)

und da spart man noch die versandkosten., !!!


----------



## Karsten (20. Juni 2005)

Moin,

leider gibt es in der Stadt Norden keinen solcher Baumärkte, hier gibt es nur Toom, die haben aber soetwas leider nicht.

Da muss den mal wieder eBay ran.


einen schönen Abend noch


cu karsten


----------



## Karl (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Koi´s scheuern sich*

Hallo Hobby Gartenteichfreunde: Ich weiß dass meine Nachrichten bis jetzt sehr spärlich waren. Letzte Koi-Ausstellung in Steinhaus/b.__ Wels habe ich besucht. Mein Sohn kaufte mir einen schönen weißen Koi(ca.50 cm) eine herrliche Sache. Mein Teich hatte ca.6000 Liter und war ca.80 cm an der tiefsten Stelle. Vor kurzer Zeit habe ich mich entschlossen einen neuen Teich größer und tiefer anzulegen, an der selben Stelle. Die Koi´s ca.8 Stück insgesamt mit einigen Goldis habe ich in mein glorfreien Pool gegeben. Vor einigen Tagen dann wieder in den neuen "großen Teich". 23.000 Liter.
Jetzt vielleicht eine Frage: Fische hatten Stress dabei erlitten.Wasserwerte stimmen. Jedoch musste ich feststellen, dass die Koi´s scheuern. Wasserhärte u. Karbonathärte stimmen. Neu angefertigte Filter, selbst gebaut mit 4 Kammernsystem, ca. 1400 Liter mit Pumpe ca. 3000 Liter i.d.Stunde, sind aktiv. Habe zur Wasseraufbereitung EM (beigegeben. 
Frage: Was soll ich tun. Will keine Chemie verwenden. Danke und Koi-Heil für alle Hobbyfreunde.


----------



## Dodi (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Koi´s scheuern sich*

Hallo Karl,

ich habe Dir ein eigenes Thema gegönnt, hier geht es um Dein Problem:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18812

Bitte jetzt nur noch in dem o. g. Thema antworten!


----------



## koimen (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Koi´s scheuern sich*

Hallo Karl (nehme ich an)

Gut dass Du Deinen Teich auf 23'000Liter vergrössert hast......den sonst wäre er schon sehr klein gewesen auf einen Koi 50cm.....und alle anderen "ca.8Koi"? und wieviele Goldies???? 

Der Neue hat natürlich andere Käferchen ......und Deine restlichen Koi müssen sich nun arrangieren mit den anderen Käferchen deiner alten Koi. Hoffe für Dich das es gut geht (Thema; Quarantäne unbedingt ansehen).

Nun auf die Wasserwerte gut achten wie bereits beschrieben. Ich denke Deine Koi müssen sich im Moment auf die neuen Verhältnisse anpassen.....zur Zeit sicher auch nicht zu stark füttern und wirklich gut beobachten täglich mehrmals....wenn alles mit den Werten in Ordnung ist sollte es sich mit der Zeit verbessern (ausser Deine Koi waren schlecht konditioniert vor dem Umbau).

Hoppla, dann sende dies auch dorthin Dodi  Danke.


----------

